# The Medals Table...  GB tops :D



## freckles22uk (9 August 2012)

The medals table at the moment 9th August......... 

1st China with 78 ~ 2nd USA with 83 ~ GB with 51..... now divide the number of people in those counties with the number of medals won.. and the the UK comes top... GB 1 medal for every 1,227,960 people.... the USA 1 medal for every 3,784,578 and China last with 1 medal for every 17,273,717..... to me that means TEAM GB ARE TOPS 


now I must stop wasting time and do some work....


----------



## millreef (10 August 2012)

But what is super annoying is that the USA have Team GB as fourth overall!!! Why? Because Russia have more medals overall than we do.  Mmmmmm... so a gold and a bronze are suddenly the same? Could it be because last Olympics the USA were beaten by China on Golds but not overall medals perchance?


----------

